

HoverZoom extension confirmed as spyware; forwards data to ad agency - fooey
https://code.google.com/p/hoverzoom/issues/detail?id=489

======
fooey
Here's some of the author's comments:

 _> This script was added after a partnership has been established with a
media consulting company. It detects unused domain names and posts the results
to their site. The collected data is strictly anonymous._

<https://code.google.com/p/hoverzoom/issues/detail?id=489#c16>

 _> This is a testing phase. If the tests are OK and the script stays, I'll
add a way to disable it._

<https://code.google.com/p/hoverzoom/issues/detail?id=489#c19>

 _> As I said, browsing history isn't captured. All the script does is
anonymously testing for unused domain names. This does not violate user's
privacy. If you don't agree with this, you are free to stop using Hover Zoom
until I add an option to disable the script._

<https://code.google.com/p/hoverzoom/issues/detail?id=489#c21>

